# OBX Beach Driving



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I've only been to the point once and rode there with someone, so i have never driven on it myself. Now with all the talk about the island the wife wants to go see it when we go in September. Figure i can take her down to see and wet a line there. My options are a Honda Pilot or Jeep Renegade (not the good renegade but a newer Jeep want a be). Which would be the better choice or would you forget about it in either? Is 20 PSI a good tire pressure? What tips do you have for driving on the beach and what should you be looking out for?


----------



## rivabum (Jul 13, 2017)

I had a 2014 Pilot EXL and it did great on the beach at the point. Key is to air your tires down to 20 psi. Don't drive in the existing tire tracks if they are deep. Used it on the beach for a total of 5 or 6 weeks without any problems. It impressed a lot of my friends who are Jeep, Ford, and Toyota owners. :fishing:


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

good to hear. thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mrs Jwalker has given you her Blessing to do this? If you're still coming in early October you'd be better suited to go North to Carrova Drum Fishing..


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

She is the one who wants to head down to the point and see the new island.


----------

